# The lost village of Haywood



## tumble112 (Feb 11, 2016)

Haywood was once a thriving mining community on the Lanarkshire moors. The village began in the 19th century
and at one time boasted a church, a school, a police station, a railway station, a licensed inn and a variety of local traders and shops. The village football team remianed unbeaten for eleven years at one point.

The coal mined here was used for oil distillation. Decline set in around the late 1920s and the community was abandoned by the early 1950s. All that remains is the ruined inn, a small cottage and the war memorial.

First the inn, which was originally a farmhouse which predated the 19th century village.



018 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



019 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



020 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

An inscription on a windowsill of the inn reads: Oh Annie went thou here tae (to) see A waefu wumin (woeful woman) thou wad (would) be. It is thought this was dedicated to a landlady of the inn.



021 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

The cottage. (This seems to have been lived in more recently.)



001 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



002 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



006 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



012 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



009 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



016 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



007 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



004 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

Looking to where the village square would have been



009 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

Finally the War Memorial



001 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



002 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

Thanks for looking  More https://flic.kr/s/aHska3W2mX


----------



## dead format (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice! 

Thats a Woslely steering wheel for anyones info 

Particularly like how the electrical infrastructure has survived! I wonder when the place was fully abandoned, as a few parts of that installation look to date a tad later than the 1950's


----------



## HughieD (Feb 11, 2016)

Love this sort of stuff. Great pix Sludden...


----------



## smiler (Feb 11, 2016)

I can remember those electric kettles, gran wouldn't have one in the house, made the tea taste funny! Lovely Pics Sludden, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 11, 2016)

dead format said:


> I wonder when the place was fully abandoned, as a few parts of that installation look to date a tad later than the 1950's



As Sludden states, all references point to the village ceasing to be a community in the early fifties, but that would not stop individuals who did manage to find work in the area, from using the more solid structures as habitations. Judging by what went / goes on in the surrounding area this building was used as a dwelling long after the 1950's and the interior remains give evidence to this.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 11, 2016)

Sludden that's lovely! Nice bit of history  great photos!


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 11, 2016)

Thqnks everyone for the comments and information. It makes trudging around the countryside worthwhile!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 11, 2016)

Lovely stuff sludden..you captured it beautifully too.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Feb 12, 2016)

Brilliant stuff here.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice find in a great location.I think the car looks more like an A30 with that badge? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 12, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Nice find in a great location.I think the car looks more like an A30 with that badge? Thanks for sharing.



Yes I think you're right, it's either an a30 or a35. The plate on the engine rocker cover with the manufacturers' name was badly corroded.


----------



## night crawler (Feb 12, 2016)

dead format said:


> Nice!
> 
> Thats a Woslely steering wheel for anyones info
> 
> Particularly like how the electrical infrastructure has survived! I wonder when the place was fully abandoned, as a few parts of that installation look to date a tad later than the 1950's



Don't talk shit it's an A35 peanut and the badge on the wheel is Austin. Interesting little explore


----------

